
American taxpayers paid over $90B more under Trump tax law - whack
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/american-taxpayers-paid-nearly-100-billion-more-to-irs-under-trump-tax-law-194900782.html
======
marpstar
> This is in part thanks to the Treasury Department processing 1.5% more
> individual returns for 2018 than 2017.

so more people working == more people paying taxes, obviously.

> Refunds did increase this year — but not by much. The IRS refunded about
> $398 billion to taxpayers for 2018. For 2017, it was roughly $386 billion.

12 billion is "not that much" (of the 90 billion dollar total difference in
intake)??

> At first, refunds on average were down a staggering 17%, before slowly
> creeping upward and remaining relatively flat.

Tax cuts == individuals pay less, so they have a smaller refund...

Why is any of this newsworthy?

~~~
GhostVII
Just looking at refunds is misleading regardless - withholdings changed, which
affects refunds. ideally refunds would be near 0.

------
notlukesky
The art of the tax deal then. Make it seem like a tax cut and take more in
taxes. Someone has to pay for golf trips.

~~~
inflatableDodo
I reckon we are nearly at the end though, as he has just started threatening
Twitter -
[https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/11377022188351365...](https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1137702218835136517)

I predicted long ago that the Donald Trump Presidency would probably end with
him setting fire to the White House in a fit of rage after being kicked off
Twitter. With any luck this could be the beginning of that process.

